# Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday WF!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Wyatt Furr!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Happy birthday, Wyatt Furr!!! =)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, ya hairy baritone!










And here's a little G&S for you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Wyatt Furr!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wishing you the best Stephen!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday WF. 

Hope you are having a howling good time.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Wyatt!
Happy Birthday to you!

From the day he was born, he was trouble......
All he wanted, was rock and roll porn, and a motorbike.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wyatt!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday Wyatt


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday WF...make it great!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks, Everyone
Had a great day today and a nice dinner with the folks, who are in town for a visit.
Mom made a rum cake and baked cookies too.
Gotta love her.......


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy b-day!


----------

